# Headset & Boxen gleichzeitig



## Zipper02 (18. Januar 2003)

Hi 

bis heute funktionierte bei mir, dass mein Headsetstecker im Soundausgang steckte und man aber auch über die Boxen Sound hörte.
Nun habe ich ein Spiel installiert und es läuft nicht mehr, aber ich möchte nicht auf das Game verzichten aber den Vorteil des Nicht-Umsteckens immernoch haben.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Carndret (11. Mai 2003)

Wie meinst du das mit: "Headsetstecker im Soundausgang und Sound  über die Boxen hören"?
Hast du das Headset am Mainboard-Soundausgang und die Boxen an einer Soundkarte oder wie?


----------

